# Saw This Today



## Bristle Hound

Saw this today
Pretty special thing to see by all accounts
Strangely it was around 11am this morning ...


----------



## muzzer

Nice, good picture too


----------



## Guest

They're here.... That's why the government has all locked inside....

/puts on tinfoil hat

This is actually called a sun _corona_ *eep!*. (google: sun corona halo photo)


----------



## WHIZZER

great pic


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I heard due to the lack of atmospheric pollution, it was now clearly visible. 🙃


----------



## Cookies

That's very cool. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## bibby142

I believe the outer ring as in the photograph, that isnt normally visible is called 'corona'!


----------



## autonoob

Wow, I guess that this pandemic also has a good impact on the environment.


----------

